# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Tjedan bez (kršitelj koda)a!

## BusyBee

Kanadska nevladina organizacija INFACT Canada (Infant Feeding Action Coalition) podržala je međunarodni bojkot proizvoda kompanije Néstle, te je prvi tjedan u srpnju ove godine, od 2. do 8. srpnja, proglašen Međunarodnim tjednom bez Néstlea. 

Procitajte i na Rodinim stranicama.

Ako vec niste, pridruzite se onima koji bojkotiraju (kršitelj koda), bar ovaj tjedan.  :D 
Bar u ovome: Give Nescafe the boot!  :Wink:

----------


## Mukica

upravo potpisala

a da nemam ovak ljepi avatar ko sto imam odma bi si skinula ovaj ko sto ima BusyBee 8)

----------


## ms. ivy

8)

----------


## leonisa

odmah "fowardirala" bojkot na druge forume i portale 8)

----------


## Ivana2

Ja izuzetno cijenim Rodin trud da se educiraju mlade žene o dojenju. Ovakve udruge rade posao koji bi većim dijelom zapravo trebala raditi sama država. Obrazovanje i obaviještenost.
Što se (kršitelj koda) tiče, mislim da nije (kršitelj koda) jedini izvoznik adaptiranog mlijeka pa će od bojkota (kršitelj koda)a profitirati neki sličan proizvođač.
Odgovornost za to što neka žena ne zna opasnosti od nedovoljnog ili pretjeranog doziranja, kao i problem etiketa, odgovornost je država u kojima te žene žive.
Jedino što je u ovoj priči ozbiljan problem je ta spomenuta bakterija, ali o tome nema zapravo ništa konkretno.
Ono za što ja dajem glas jest borba protiv hranjenja adaptiranim mlijekom (kad je moguće dojenje), a ne borba protiv proizvođača. Za mene je najprihvatljivije kako to radi Roda kad propagira dojenje.
Ukratko, ja ne budem bojkotirala (kršitelj koda) jer netko želi srušiti cijenu njihovih dionica. U Indiji i sličnim zemljama će smrtnost djece biti velika dok se ne počnu više zalagati za svoje građane i to nema baš nikakve veze s proizvođačima dječje hrane.
Ja nisam mogla dojiti kako treba jer mi niti jedna sestra u rodilištu nije htjela posvetiti malo vremena da mi pomogne i da me poduči. Grudi su mi već otvrdnule, a dijete je samo spavalo. Možda je (kršitelj koda) ili **** potplatio sestre da ne pomažu majkama oko početka dojenja?

----------


## Storma

Ivana2, 
razlog je ovo :"Mnoge grupe i organizacije širom svijeta koje se bave monitoringom, praćenjem Néstlea došle su do zaključka da je Néstle *odgovoran za više kršenja Pravilnika od bilo koje druge kompanije*.", a ne rusenje cijene dionica.
Problem etiketa je problem i proizvodaca jer upravo on odreduje sto ce pisati na proizvodu, i ako od njega krene netocnost podataka ne mozemo kriviti samo zemlju u kojoj neka zena zivi, zar ne?

Bojkot (kršitelj koda)a nije borba protiv proizvodaca, vec protiv njegovog krsenja nekih pravila. Vjerujem da je moguce ostvarivati profit i na humaniji i posteniji nacin. 
Jednostavan primjer - Zeli li majka dati svom djetetu starom tri mjeseca kasicu na kojoj pise "od 6.mjeseci", to je njena odgovornost. Medutim, ako proizvodac na proizvod koji dijete ne bi trebalo konzumirati prije *navrsenih 6 mjeseci* (jer do tada treba iskljucivo dojiti) stavlja etiketu "od 3 mjeseca" to je njegova neodgovornost i bezobrazluk, i *ZATO* ga treba bojkotirati. 
Naravno, roditelji su sami krivi sto se nisu osobno informirali i educirali, no smatram da svaka tvrtka koja "drzi do sebe" ipak treba postivati neki eticki princip.
Vezano uz promociju dojenja, neshvatljivo je sto zdravstveni radnici ne uvidaju vaznost iskljucivog dojenja do 6 mjeseci, kao i vaznost dojenja uopce. Nazalost, u tome vise vidim odgovornost nadleznih organa nego proizvodaca kao takvog.

----------


## Storma

Dodat cu jos da je odluka hoce li se ili nece nekoga bojkotirati iskljucivo osobna.

----------


## MGrubi

i neka (kršitelj koda) posluži za primjer ostalima  8)

----------


## BusyBee

(kršitelj koda) nije jedini neeticni proizvodjac nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko, ali je pionir u vise nego neeticnom, kriminalnom nastupu osobito u zemljama treceg svijeta.
(Necu uopce ulaziti u pitanja koristenja GMO-a i u djecjoj hrani, testiranja na zivotinjama, zataskavanja svinjarija i kriminala, cinjenice da ne podrzavaju Fair trade, osim u jednoj vrsti kave i cokolade koju su naslijedili kupovinom trecih kompanija (iako se busaju, cesto lazno i neutemeljeno da su promijenili svoj nacin rada iz temelja)) ... dovoljno je reci da je (kršitelj koda) zacetnik prakse da placeni medicinari u zemljama treceg svijeta ubjedjuju i savjetuju majke da im je bolje da djecu ne doje (jer su siromasne, ne jedu kvalitativno i kvantitativno dovoljno i sl.) i da prijedju na mlijecnu formulu koja je kvalitetnija od njihovog mlijeka. Usput su placeni (medicinari!) da im daju odredjenu reklamnu zalihu mlijeka, dovoljnu da se dojenje poremeti (edit: i u rodilistu i van rodilista u zemljama gdje nema rodilista u smislu u kojem ih ima kod nas). Kad se dojenje dovoljno minira, it's payback time! Tada majkama biva ukinuta besplatna formula i moraju je poceti kupovati. Na ovoj praksi su neke africke zemlje nabildale ogromne drzavne dugove - jer su nabavljale mlijecne nadomjestke za majke kojima je dojenje zeznuto krivim i laznim savjetima. ... 

A evo malo stiva (zaista mrvica) ... nadam se da ce oni skepticni pronaci malo vremena pa procitati:

http://www.savethechildren.org.uk/do...eration_on.pdf
http://www.guardian.co.uk/medicine/s...079757,00.html
http://www.ibfan.org/site2005/Pages/...rt_id=23&iui=1
http://www.globalexchange.org/getInv...leslavery.html
*http://www.organicconsumers.org/fair-trade/(kršitelj koda).cfm*

Za mene je (kršitelj koda) globalni terorist, i to pri vrhu na ljestvici takvih.

----------


## BusyBee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ2b99jxKW4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMyi7bFgq8k

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> a ne rusenje cijene dionica.


ak' im padnu dionice i ak', daj bože, propadnu, to mi je samo plus i ekstra motivacija da ih bojkotiram! već odavno su mi se zamjerili, već davno prije nego što sam i znala za ovaj dio priče. kad sam čula da im je ideal koristiti *isključivo* gmo sastojke, počela sam u širokom luku zaobilaziti sve njihove proizvode.

----------


## Storma

> a ne rusenje cijene dionica.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ak' im padnu dionice i ak', daj bože, propadnu, to mi je samo plus i ekstra motivacija da ih bojkotiram! već odavno su mi se zamjerili, već davno prije nego što sam i znala za ovaj dio priče. kad sam čula da im je ideal koristiti *isključivo* gmo sastojke, počela sam u širokom luku zaobilaziti sve njihove proizvode.


navela sam ovo gore jer sam vec vise puta cula argument da bojkot "sluzi" rusenju cijena dionica tj. da je to "pravi razlog" bojkotiranju   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leonisa

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ2b99jxKW4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMyi7bFgq8k


ne znam kad sam zadnji put ovako plakala!!

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mama courage

zanimljivo da je majka muskom djetetu dala dojiti, a zenskom dala formulu.

----------


## BusyBee

> zanimljivo da je majka muskom djetetu dala dojiti, a zenskom dala formulu.


Da. Kad sam o tom slucaju prvi put citala, i meni je prvo to upalo u oko.   :Sad:

----------


## dijanam

ovo je zaista strašno!
bol svijeta.

Meni jos uvijek, kao niti do sada, nije jasno zasto se poziva samo na bojkot (kršitelj koda)a. Vec smo pricali o tome, ali mi i dalje nije logicno zasto se (kršitelj koda) uporno izdvaja... Meni je jednako mucno od (kršitelj koda)a.
Neka (kršitelj koda) prednjaci u krsenju koda u svijetu, neka su najveci, neka su krenuli prvi sa svinjarijama, ali nisu JEDINI i to treba naglasiti. 

Slazem se da je tesko usporediti situaciju u Hrvatskoj i u zemljama treceg svijeta o kojima djetetov zivot ovisi o tome hoce li biti dojeno ili ne, ali opet ne ide niti to na breme samo (kršitelj koda)u.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhovi obožavaju smokve je napisala/o: 
> Citat: 
> a ne rusenje cijene dionica. 
> 
> ak' im padnu dionice i ak', daj bože, propadnu, to mi je samo plus i ekstra motivacija da ih bojkotiram! već odavno su mi se zamjerili, već davno prije nego što sam i znala za ovaj dio priče. kad sam čula da im je ideal koristiti isključivo gmo sastojke, počela sam u širokom luku zaobilaziti sve njihove proizvode. 
> 
> 
> navela sam ovo gore jer sam vec vise puta cula argument da bojkot "sluzi" rusenju cijena dionica tj. da je to "pravi razlog" bojkotiranju


relax, mama, we are on the same side!  zapravo nisam komentirala tvoj post, iako sam se poslužila izvatkom iz njega.   :Smile:

----------


## jadranka605

*Tjedan bez (kršitelj koda)a!*
i ne samo tjedan, već dva, pet, deset...

----------


## Mukica

ja bojkotiram (kršitelj koda) i uopce ne razmisljam o tome na nacin da ce oni propast zato sto ja ne kupujem ono sto oni proizvode


ali ja gasim i sva svjetla po kuci koja mi ne trebaju
i dajem sve od sebe da razvrstam smece kad imam uvjete za to
i trudim se jos oko nekih stvari


znam da to sto ja necu kupit klincima kitekat ili nesquick nece nis promjenit i da ce (kršitelj koda)ove dionice na burzi bit tam di jesu kupila ja ili ne kupila - al ja se zbog toga sto to nisam, iako sam mogla, natrpala u potroscaku kosaricu skroz dobro osjecam 

to je moj mali doprinos

----------


## NatasaM...

Mene je onaj tekst jako prosvijetlio, nisam imala pojma gdje sve (kršitelj koda) ima prste, kozmetika, gotove juhe, hrana za pse i sl. mi uopce ne bi pali na pamet.

----------


## BusyBee

> znam da to sto ja necu kupit klincima kitekat ili nesquick nece nis promjenit i da ce (kršitelj koda)ove dionice na burzi bit tam di jesu kupila ja ili ne kupila - al ja se zbog toga sto to nisam, iako sam mogla, natrpala u potroscaku kosaricu skroz dobro osjecam 
> to je moj mali doprinos


x

Dijana, vjerojatno jer je prvi pruzio pipke na toliko puno strana da ga jednostavno ima u svemu i puno lakse i kroz duzi period mozes pokazati svoj protest bojkotom, nego da bojkotiras npr. **** (**** prodaje mlijecne nadomjestke, kasice i djecju kozmetiku, (kršitelj koda) prodaje SVE od proizvoda koje ljudi svakodnevno trebaju). Svi ostali su male bebe za njih i uz njih ipak (jos uvijek?) nisu vezane ni kriminalne radnje ni obmanjivanje kupaca (u mjeri u kojoj to (kršitelj koda) sustavno radi godinama).
(kršitelj koda)ov bojkot nije bojkot zbog same cinjenice da je izmisljen mlijecni nadomjestak, vec zbog inventivnosti kojom (kršitelj koda) kao predvodnik uspijeva nametnuti svoj proizvod kao superioran majcinom mlijeku tamo gdje je covjecanstvo najtanje - u siromasnim, izgladnjelim, needuciranim zemljama treceg svijeta.

----------


## makita

> ja bojkotiram (kršitelj koda) i uopce ne razmisljam o tome na nacin da ce oni propast zato sto ja ne kupujem ono sto oni proizvode
> 
> 
> ali ja gasim i sva svjetla po kuci koja mi ne trebaju
> i dajem sve od sebe da razvrstam smece kad imam uvjete za to
> i trudim se jos oko nekih stvari
> 
> 
> znam da to sto ja necu kupit klincima kitekat ili nesquick nece nis promjenit i da ce (kršitelj koda)ove dionice na burzi bit tam di jesu kupila ja ili ne kupila - al ja se zbog toga sto to nisam, iako sam mogla, natrpala u potroscaku kosaricu skroz dobro osjecam 
> ...


Baš ovako i ja. I poslala sam svoj potpis na peticiju. 
I ovdje pričamo o bojkotu (kršitelj koda)a, bojkotiram ja i **** i još toga

----------


## Ivana2

Nisam mislila da će (kršitelj koda) propasti, nego će prije omogućiti nekome da jeftino kupi dionice. Ali nema veze, podržavam sve što može pomoći mamama da doje. Teško je eliminirati (kršitelj koda) potpuno, ali smanjit ćemo broj proizvoda na neko vrijeme.

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> znam da to sto ja necu kupit klincima kitekat ili nesquick nece nis promjenit i da ce (kršitelj koda)ove dionice na burzi bit tam di jesu kupila ja ili ne kupila - al ja se zbog toga sto to nisam, iako sam mogla, natrpala u potroscaku kosaricu skroz dobro osjecam 
> 
> to je moj mali doprinos


E bas ovako i ja razmisljam. Hvala sto mogu samo prepisati  8)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Teško je eliminirati (kršitelj koda) potpuno, ali smanjit ćemo broj proizvoda na neko vrijeme.


zašto je teško?

----------


## ivanaos

ajme  :Crying or Very sad:  
postoji li koja trvrtka koja pravi kašice a da nije takva? 
Ja baš jučer kupila (kršitelj koda) kašicu i još ih pohvalim mužu kako na bočici piše da je najbolje nastaviti dojiti bebu bar do 2 godine.

----------


## ornela_m

> ...i još ih pohvalim mužu kako na bočici piše da je najbolje nastaviti dojiti bebu bar do 2 godine.


Sigurna sam da ne stavljaju tu informaciju zato jer duboko vjeruju u nju.

Ja sam za vrijeme trudnoce dobila u jednoj ovdasnoj drogeriji poklon paket za buduce roditelje. Neke dzidze-midze za bebu i - riza u prahu! Na omotnici pise da se moze davati od 4 mjeseca, i nigdje ni naznake onoga da je dojenje najbolja hrana (ili koje se fraze vec koriste).

Riza zavrsila u wc skoljci, napisala sam pismo sluzbi za korisnike, ispuhala se da krse Medjunarodni pravilnik za marketing nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko, spakirala ga u kovertu skupa s praznom vrecicom rize i poslala.  Na moje veliko iznenadjenje dobila sam odgovor (svojericno potpisan!) od ravnateljice sluzbe za korisnike u kojem je rekla da oni strogo paze kako i sta reklamiraju i koje sve informacije idu na njihove proizvode... bla-bla, truch-truch sto se mene tice, jer cinjenica da u paketu za buduce roditelje vec uvaljuju hranu koja treba biti dio dohrane, i bez ikakve naznake barem onoga da se dojenje preporuca do 6 mjeseci, ih je kod mene stavila na crnu listu.

----------


## Arkana10

bojkotiram ih i uvijek cu
i lako je...

----------


## retha

> Teško je eliminirati (kršitelj koda) potpuno, ali smanjit ćemo broj proizvoda na neko vrijeme.
> 			
> 		
> 
> zašto je teško?


Evo ja cu odgovorit.
Pa meni je npr u pocetku bilo poprilicno tesko popamtit sve te (kršitelj koda) proizvode na kojima je (kršitelj koda) znak zakamufliran..a tek popamtit sve tvrtke i dionice koje su pokupovali..
Nije lako u pocetku! No uz dobro volju i zelju sve se moze!

Potpis sam dala vec odavno.

----------


## aries24

bojkotiram već dugo
i sve proizvode gdje imaju svoje prste

i ponosna sam što nikad nisam kupila ni jedan striček klausov proizvod

----------


## gost243

> bojkotiram ih i uvijek cu
> i lako je...


Zanima me koja je alternativa recimo Alconu koji je u vlasnistvu (kršitelj koda)a. Recimo Tobrex kapi za oci kod konjunktivitisa???

----------


## Mukica

nemampojma stvarno
al ja sam koristila sulfasol kad sam imala konjuktivistis

----------


## BusyBee

> bojkotiram ih i uvijek cu
> i lako je...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Zanima me koja je alternativa recimo Alconu koji je u vlasnistvu (kršitelj koda)a. Recimo Tobrex kapi za oci kod konjunktivitisa???


Homeopatiju?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*retha*



> Pa meni je npr u pocetku bilo poprilicno tesko popamtit sve te (kršitelj koda) proizvode na kojima je (kršitelj koda) znak zakamufliran..a tek popamtit sve tvrtke i dionice koje su pokupovali.. 
> Nije lako u pocetku! No uz dobro volju i zelju sve se moze!


mhm.  :/ pa, u tom slučaju nisam više sigurna da li sam uspješna u bojkotu ili ne. gdje se može naći popis svih njihovih marki i proizvoda?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Dolisa

:Crying or Very sad:  

 :Evil or Very Mad:  




Moze mi netko reci zasto bojkotirate ****?

----------


## BusyBee

> *retha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pa meni je npr u pocetku bilo poprilicno tesko popamtit sve te (kršitelj koda) proizvode na kojima je (kršitelj koda) znak zakamufliran..a tek popamtit sve tvrtke i dionice koje su pokupovali.. 
> Nije lako u pocetku! No uz dobro volju i zelju sve se moze!
> 			
> ...


http://www.(kršitelj koda).com/Brands/Brands.htm

----------


## emily

ima i ovdje

----------


## emily

> Moze mi netko reci zasto bojkotirate ****?


iz istog razloga zbog kojeg i (kršitelj koda) - neetickog marketinga nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko

Néstle je odgovoran za više kršenja Pravilnika od bilo koje druge kompanije, i zato je izdvojen i izabran za ovakav "javni" bojkot

to nazalost ne znaci da su drugi proizvodjaci cvijece

----------


## ronin

Da li onda ovdje spada i npr.(kršitelj koda)?
Ili samo određeni proizvođači nadomjestaka?

----------


## Dolisa

Emily, hvala. 

A mislim...  :Mad:

----------


## leonisa

i (kršitelj koda)

pogledaj Tko sve krši Pravilnik u Hrvatskoj

----------


## ronin

Hm,znači i Pliva
A nju je jaaaako teško bojkotirati  :/

----------


## leonisa

Pliva nije krsitelj.

----------


## ronin

Nego tko proizvodi (kršitelj koda) čaj/adaptirano?

----------


## leonisa

vivera doo

----------


## a zakaj

postoji li ijedan proizvodjac djecje hrane i adaptiranog koji nije krsitelj?

----------


## leonisa

cak i lino krsi
samo zbog rizolina koji ima na deklaraciji: od 4. mj.
i dodatka na svakom linu: zamjenjuje jedan mlijecni obrok.

----------


## a zakaj

> i dodatka na svakom linu: zamjenjuje jedan mlijecni obrok.


pa zar ne zamjenjuje?
ne pise da je jednakovrijedan podoju.

----------


## ms. ivy

a zakaj, ako zamjenjuje jedan podoj (mliječni obrok, je l') onda je nadomjestak za majčino mlijeko i obuhvaćen je pravilnikom.

----------


## ms. ivy

ne mora izričito pisati da je jednakovrijedan - ako piše da zamjenjuje, podrazumijeva se da se smatra adekvatnom zamjenom.

----------


## a zakaj

ne znam, meni je to ipak malo nategnuto.
ako djetetu napravis cokolino (pod uvjetom da ga zelis hraniti cokolinom) s vrstom mlijeka koju inace dijete konzumira, onda je on zaista mlijecni obrok.
mozes ga napraviti s izdojenim, ili s adaptiranim ili s kravljim.

----------


## ms. ivy

ok, ne znam napamet što piše na etiketi.

spominje li se uopće dojenje? spominje li se da se mlijeko mora zagrijati/kuhati? preporuča li se davanje bočicom?

----------


## ms. ivy

sjetila sam se da kolegica ima čokolino u kuhinji   :Laughing:  

dakle, mlijeko treba prokuhati. jasno je kao dan da im majčino mlijeko nije bilo ni u primisli, a i tko bi zdrave pameti izdajao da smućka to šećerno čudo.

piše da zamjenjuje jedan mliječni obrok, a u dobi od 8 mjeseci svi mliječni obroci trebaju se obaviti na dojci.

i koristi isti logo kao i rižolino, koji se etiketira od 4. mjeseca.

dosta?   :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

ma necu ni ja vise gnjaviti s cokolinom  :Smile:  

ali me stvarno zanima - mogu li kupiti neku gotovu djecju hranu (poput h..-ih kasica ili m...-ih 7 korn) a da ne podupirem krsitelje?
I moze li neka mama koja hrani bebu adaptiranim kupiti adaptirano koje nije proizvod krsitelja?

----------


## ms. ivy

nije mi poznat ni jedan proizvođač koji se ne reklamira.

u hrvatskoj sigurno ne.

----------


## a zakaj

da. onda cu i dalje podupirati neke krsitelje.
samo cu si razvrstati one koji su mi simpaticni (ili manje antipaticni) od onih skroz antipaticnih   :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2

Ja izgledam tak da bi mi bilo najbolje da bojkotiram sve proizvođače hrane.

----------


## leonisa

cokolino
od navrsenih 8 mj. zivota
instant djecja hrana
pahuljice od zitarica i cokolade s vitaminima
sastojci: ti i ti
priprema obroka: u 2dl prokuhanog i na 50 stupnjeva ohladjenog mlijeka umjesajte 5 velikih zlica pahuljica i ukusan obrok je pripremljen.
djetetu zvijek ponudite svjeze pripremljen cokolino kao zamjenu za jedan mlijecni obrok.
vazno je pridrzavati se upute o pripremanju obroka!


eto ga  :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

jel sad od 4 ili od 8 mjeseci?
Moram pogledat doma na svojoj ambalazi kaj pise.

ali inace ste me uvjerile. donekle   :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

čokolino od 8, rižolino od 4.

----------


## a zakaj

sad vidim da sam toliko, i bezrazlozno, cjepidlacila na ovom topicu da me je sve sram   :Embarassed:

----------


## ms. ivy

a ja si mislim, kud je zapela   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:  

(sad sam isla provjeriti svoj prvi post o linu...vec sam mislila da sam napisala da je cokolino-4mj. no dobro je- pise rizolino  8) )

----------


## a zakaj

fakat.
evo, ovaj   :Rolling Eyes:   ide mene!

----------


## leonisa

> ali inace ste me uvjerile. donekle


znala sam da treba vise ovakvih textova i topika  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

neka - prodiskutirale smo podravku.   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

> neka - prodiskutirale smo podravku.


i utvrdile gradivo. zapravo ti trebamo zahvaliti  :Wink:

----------


## retha

> znam da to sto ja necu kupit klincima kitekat ili nesquick nece nis promjenit i da ce (kršitelj koda)ove dionice na burzi bit tam di jesu kupila ja ili ne kupila - al ja se zbog toga sto to nisam, iako sam mogla, natrpala u potroscaku kosaricu skroz dobro osjecam 
> 
> to je moj mali doprinos


Vis..ja mislim da je to veci doprinos nego kaj si ti mislis. 
Pogotovo sto o tome pises tu na forumu koji je javan..sto znaci mnogo ljudi to cita..a poneki si pocnu i razmisljat o tome sto su procitali i zasto se svi ovi nickovi trude bojkotirat (kršitelj koda)..

Pa nije meni samoj napamet palo bojkotirat (kršitelj koda)..nego sam tu citala neke stare topice i eto tako nacitana i ja krenula u akciju.   :Grin:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

točno! evo i mene ste prosvijetlile, nabubat ću popis brandova da mi se nešto od toga ne zalomi! lancome? body shop? nisam imala pojma! 
 :Evil or Very Mad:  grrrrr!

----------

Mene iznenadio Garnier

----------


## makita

:Laughing:  
Ovaj Gost sam ja, al me komp automatski logofirao...ugl. ne bi ni skužila da nisam vidila da mi fali moj avatar žućo. 

Vezano za bojkot još da dodam da sam u bojkotu već odavno koliko god mogu, kad se navikneš da ne kupuješ jednu marku...ide mi lako...samo, važan je jedan ovakav topic...jer evo sam previdila Garnier...a i nije mi više ni dobar njihov šampon-jedina stvar koju sam kupovala.

----------


## Honey

Moje dvije mace jedu Friskies :/  Velikim slovima na kutiji naprijed piše Friskies, iza malim Purina, ispod mikroskopski malim (kršitelj koda). A tu su!
Mačku su ovaj tjedan dijagnosticirani bubrežni kamenci, tako da ga moramo prebaciti na drugu hranu (medicinsku RC, 3x skuplju), a mislim da bi i druga sad trebala dobiti promjenu menija.

----------


## MGrubi

> Moje dvije mace jedu Friskies :/  Velikim slovima na kutiji naprijed piše Friskies, iza malim Purina, ispod mikroskopski malim (kršitelj koda). A tu su!
> Mačku su ovaj tjedan dijagnosticirani bubrežni kamenci, tako da ga moramo prebaciti na drugu hranu (medicinsku RC, 3x skuplju), a mislim da bi i druga sad trebala dobiti promjenu menija.


a zašto ne bi maci davala sirovo meso - kako je i priroda zamislila?

----------


## Honey

> a zašto ne bi maci davala sirovo meso - kako je i priroda zamislila?


Moje mace to nisu zamislile. Neće to da jedu, ni jedna. Ni kuhano, ni konzerve, ni paštete. Samo dehidrat su prihvatile, a i meni je puno jednostavnije tako. Ako ne pojedu za pet minuta, ne skupljaju se muhe. A psu posebno kuham, on neće kupovno.

----------


## MGrubi

gladna mačka pojesti će sve
jest grubo, ali je bolje za njihov zdravlje
postoji povezanost između prehrane gotovom hranom (za mačke, pse..) i porasta broja karcinoma i ostalih bolesti kod životinja

kako bi tebio bilo zdravlje da čitav život jedeš samo paštetu i mesni narezak?

----------


## Honey

Sorry, nemoj se ljutit, ali ja ne bih sad o mačjoj prehrani   :Kiss:  
Moji su već doživjeli puno veću dob nego prosječna mačka u prirodi, a jedan i drugi su nađeni na cesti, jedna je bila sekundu od smrti (mm je skočio na cestu pred auto da ju ne zgazi, bila je malecna i slijepa, upaljenih očiju). Slažem se da postoji i kvalitetnija prehrana, ali za sad su ovo naše mogućnosti.

----------


## MGrubi

sorry na OT
 :Kiss:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Mačku su ovaj tjedan dijagnosticirani bubrežni kamenci, tako da ga moramo prebaciti na drugu hranu (medicinsku RC, 3x skuplju), a mislim da bi i druga sad trebala dobiti promjenu menija.


evo, možeš tužiti (kršitelj koda)!    :Wink:

----------


## Tami25

> nije mi poznat ni jedan proizvođač koji se ne reklamira


A *****?
Njihovi proizvodi mogu se kupiti u dućanima Bio&bio, ponuda obuhvaća kašice i adaptirana mlijeka

----------


## leonisa

zar nisu stizali newsletteri majkama od bio&bio i H.? zar to nije reklama? zar se time ne krsi pravilnik?
to sto se jos nisu reklamirali na sva zvona kod nas (jer su novi na nasem trzistu) ne znaci da nece ili da se drugdje vec ne reklamiraju.
i ona reklama na portalu nije u skladu sa pravilnikom.
_"U fazi odvikavanja od dojenja, majka djetetu uz svoje mlijeko može davati H. organsku dojenačku formulu 1. "_
 :Sick:

----------


## ms. ivy

> zar nisu stizali newsletteri majkama od bio&bio i H.? zar to nije reklama? zar se time ne krsi pravilnik?


i ne vjerujem da će se zaustaviti na tom obliku reklame.

----------


## leonisa

znam...  :Crying or Very sad:  
_Imaju li četveromjesečne bebe problema s probavljanjem obroka od cjelovitih žitarica?

    Nemaju. Prvo, škrob iz žitarica razgrađuje se pod utjecajem topline i vlage pa ga tako djetetov probavni sustav vrlo lako može iskoristiti. Drugo, cjelovite žitarice, uz hranjive tvari i aktivne sastojke iz klice, velikim dijelom sadržavaju i važna probavna vlakna žitarica.
_
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## retha

Svi se oni prave blesavi! Jerbo jasno nam mora biti da je njima najbitniji njihov profit.

----------


## Tami25

Sad sam tek skužila da mi je pitanje u krivom tonu, kao da ja "znam" dal se ***** reklamira.
Nisam to znala, zato sam i pitala   :Smile:  
dakle i oni su na "crnoj listi"   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lapis

sinoć me mm pitao dobro, do kad bojkotiramo (kršitelj koda)? ajde, bez nesa ću još moć neko vrijeme, al si svaki dan poželim kitkat! daj ih pitaj do kad?   :Laughing:  

nisam mu imala srca reći da je 'bojkot' prošao, ima tome...   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

nije bojkot prosao, bojkot traje godinama, svako jutro od dorucka, kupaone, pa kroz dan....

----------


## Lapis

ma znam, al i mm je odlučio dati svoj osobni obol tome. mi smo prestali kupovati hrpu njihovih stvari još u trudnoći kad smo pročitali (btw, šokiralo nas je šta je sve u njihovoj grupaciji) ali nesica i kitkat su mm-u male radosti koje si ne uskraćuje (makar je zapravo prestao sa nesicom, prebacuje se polako na jacobs) tako da je ovo bila prigoda da on javno obznani svoje 'bratimljenje' sa rodama...   :Smile:  to ima značiti da je on svakome za koga bi vidio da koristi nešto (kršitelj koda)-ovo zvocao i prigovarao, i objašnjavao zašto...
on je najustrajniji promotor dojenja kojega ja znam  :Grin:  

ozbiljno je razmišljao o učlanjenju u rodu, ali je zaključio da je rastrgan na sve strane i da bi to zapravo bilo više deklarativno pa da nema smisla.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

jeste razmišljale, aktivne rode,   :Embarassed:  :pokrivušima: da bio&bio-u pošaljete neki dopis? oni bi morali voditi računa o takvim stvarima, ako se zalažu za zdrav život. vjerojatno nisu svjesni da krše kodeks i, u biti, promoviraju nezdrav početak života.
istina, prodaju i neke sumnjive boje za kosu s fenolima, i nije ih bilo ni najmanje briga kad sam im rekla da su agresivnije i više isušuju kosu od "normalnih"

----------


## momze

> nije bojkot prosao, bojkot traje godinama, svako jutro od dorucka, kupaone, pa kroz dan....


  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> jeste razmišljale, aktivne rode,   :pokrivušima: da bio&bio-u pošaljete neki dopis? oni bi morali voditi računa o takvim stvarima, ako se zalažu za zdrav život. vjerojatno nisu svjesni da krše kodeks i, u biti, promoviraju nezdrav početak života.
> istina, prodaju i neke sumnjive boje za kosu s fenolima, i nije ih bilo ni najmanje briga kad sam im rekla da su agresivnije i više isušuju kosu od "normalnih"


jesmo  :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

poslale ste ga? i kakav je bio odgovor?   :Aparatic:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

poslale ste ga? i kakav je bio odgovor?   :Aparatic:

----------


## leonisa

nismo jos poslali, imamo u planu  :Smile:

----------


## retha

Ajme..kako me sad to zanima, obavezno molim javite sto je bio njihov odgovor.
Zelim biti optimisticna..al nemrem si pomoc..al evo sutim dok se ne oglase.    :Grin:

----------


## dijanm

Imaju partnerstvo i s plavim telefonom

http://www.(kršitelj koda).hr/hrvatska.aspx#title2

----------


## M@rtin@

A ja bila njihova hostesa i nagovarala ljude da kupuju (kršitelj koda)   :Sad:  

Bojkotiram za adaptirano mlijeko al se Nesa ne odričem (što ću kad mi je prefini)   :Grin:

----------

> Imaju partnerstvo i s plavim telefonom 
> 
> http://www.(kršitelj koda).hr/hrvatska.aspx#title2


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
(čov'če, kolko dopisa za pisati!)

----------


## dinna

Joj, ja imam "problem" s (kršitelj koda)om, naime, od muža sestra je velika faca u toj firmi, na samom vrhu u Hrvatskoj i, možete si misliti, stalno nam nešto donese.
Ulaziti s njom u bilo kakvu polemiku je nemoguće (bar meni), jer me nadjača nekakvim meni nepoznatim argumentima, strašno je kategorična i odrješita, samo bi došlo do prepucavanja (što se jednom skoro i dogodilo)...zato mi preostaje da šutim i mislim si svoje.

----------


## zmaj

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ2b99jxKW4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMyi7bFgq8k


 :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ma dođe mi da ja njih koknem...pa oni su odgovorni ni manje ni više neg za SMRT djece :shock: 
bljuv na tjelesima nevinih zarađivat  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock:

----------


## retha

> Joj, ja imam "problem" s (kršitelj koda)om, naime, od muža sestra je velika faca u toj firmi, na samom vrhu u Hrvatskoj i, možete si misliti, stalno nam nešto donese.
> Ulaziti s njom u bilo kakvu polemiku je nemoguće (bar meni), jer me nadjača nekakvim meni nepoznatim argumentima, strašno je kategorična i odrješita, samo bi došlo do prepucavanja (što se jednom skoro i dogodilo)...zato mi preostaje da šutim i mislim si svoje.


Zasto bi morala sutiti?  :? 
Ne mislim da se sad s njom moras svaditi..nego jednostavno se zahvalis na darovima i kazes ne hvala to u moju kucu ne ide. I kvit!

----------


## leonisa

> Joj, ja imam "problem" s (kršitelj koda)om, naime, od muža sestra je velika faca u toj firmi, na samom vrhu u Hrvatskoj i, možete si misliti, stalno nam nešto donese.
> Ulaziti s njom u bilo kakvu polemiku je nemoguće (bar meni), jer me nadjača nekakvim meni nepoznatim argumentima, strašno je kategorična i odrješita, samo bi došlo do prepucavanja (što se jednom skoro i dogodilo)...zato mi preostaje da šutim i mislim si svoje.


ajde napisi njene agrgumente pa cemo zajedno protuargumente  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

ma ne moras ti s njom polemizirati, samo odbij poklone, to je jos gore   :Laughing:

----------

